
Facebook open-sources developer tools for iOS - chris-at
http://www.macworld.com/article/3055944/open-source-tools/facebook-open-sources-developer-tools-for-ios.html#tk.rss_all
======
brudgers
Remodel repository:
[https://github.com/facebook/remodel](https://github.com/facebook/remodel)

Retain Cycle Detector:
[https://github.com/facebook/FBRetainCycleDetector](https://github.com/facebook/FBRetainCycleDetector)

